# Sticky  Target Speaker Stands



## Creative Sound

We first started looking at Target after the TAVES show in Toronto last November but it just didn't work out. Now Bryston has taken over world wide distribution and we were surprised to see them at the Vancouver show on the weekend.

There are 4 versions in 3 different heights in black and they range in price from $269 to $599 a pair, shipping included. Canadians pay in C$, Americans in US$. White versions are several months away and AV stands are also in the works. All are manufactured in Canada.

There is some info on the Bryston website and I think a dedicated Target website is planned. There is also info and conversation on the Bryston form on Audiocircle. 

Please ask about bundled pricing with speaker kits, etc.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Nice looking stands!


----------

